# Question regarding Shiitake mushroom "gills"



## chave982 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering...do you normally remove the "gills" from underneath the cap of shitake mushrooms when you cook them?  I'm trying to follow a recipe, and it just says to slice the mushrooms, but doesn't say anything about this part.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2007)

The gills do not have to be removed on shiitake mushrooms.  The only gills I remove are on portobello mushrooms.  Hope this helps and enjoy that recipe.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 1, 2007)

Leave them in.  It won't affect the color or flavor.

The mushrooms that you want to remove the gills on are Portabellos.  They'll darken a light-colored sauce.

I see KE beat me to the punch by a minute.  LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2007)

...but we're on the same page when it comes to mushrooms!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 1, 2007)

h[owever, you do want to remove the stems...they are too woody to chew


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 1, 2007)

I confirm what others have stated - gills should be left on Shitakes, whether you're using soaked dried or fresh, but the stems, which are tough, should be removed, although you can save them for use in making stock if you wish.

In fact, a basic rule to keep in mind if you're not sure about the mushroom gill situation, especially since there are so many fresh exotic mushrooms on the market these days is that light gills can always stay; dark ones can be removed at your option.

Unless I'm stuffing a mushroom with something, I usually leave the gills in regardless of color.  But again, that's just my preference.


----------



## chave982 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, so unfortunately, my "Mom & Pop" grocery store doesn't offer shitake mushrooms, so I was stuck getting whole portabellas instead, which do have the dark gills.

My question now is, how do I remove these gills without damaging the mushroom cap?  I tried to scoop them out of one of the mushrooms with a spoon, but it split the cap.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't bother taking out the gills on portobellos unless I'm stuffing them.  I clean them out with a spoon.  You do have to exercise some caution as they mushrooms can sometimes break easily.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2007)

You just have to hold the cap in your hand with it resting on your palm.  It doesn't take "scooping", it takes scraping with a spoon.  Just be gentle.  Gently scrape with the edge of the spoon (upside down) all around being VERY careful near the edges as they are weaker there.  If you get the majority out you'll be fine.  It's just that those gills release so much dark liquid it makes things look really bad!  And when I make a portobello sandwich I don't want them dripping a dark liquid!  ICK!  (and thanks again to jkath for that wonderful word!  )


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

I never remove the gills from portobellos.  But then again I never use them in light-colored sauces.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 2, 2007)

chave982 said:
			
		

> Hello, I was wondering...do you normally remove the "gills" from underneath the cap of shitake mushrooms when you cook them? I'm trying to follow a recipe, and it just says to slice the mushrooms, but doesn't say anything about this part.


 
chave, I would follow the recipe for the shiitake mushrooms. Do not remove the gills unless stated & unless there is a specific purpose to do so for the recipe.

I would, however, clean the shrooms (of grit etc.) prior to slicing - either with a mushroom brush, paper towel, or swishing quickly in water & patting dry. For the most part, I only remove the gills if I am stuffing the mushroom. Hope that helps.


----------

